# 92fs centurion



## Auron389 (Aug 5, 2020)

Have recently purchased a 92fs centurion. My understanding is it is a shorter slide and barrel on a full size frame. This is my first hangun. Anyone know anything about these? I cant find much information on an fs centurion. Just different model centurion. Can someone enlighten me as to what I've got here and what the value would be?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Pretty much what you stated.

It is a slightly shortened version of the full size 92FS. So all the fire control components are the same as the full size. 

Pricing usually runs $575ish to $650ish new. $400-$450ish used Based on condition.


----------



## Auron389 (Aug 5, 2020)

Appreciate it sir. So basically any parts besides barely and slide I can replace with fs parts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Auron389 said:


> Appreciate it sir. So basically any parts besides barely and slide I can replace with fs parts?


That is correct, except the guiderod is shorter too.


----------



## Auron389 (Aug 5, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> That is correct, except the guiderod is shorter too.


That's what I thought. One would assume if I wanted to change the guiderod and recoil spring I would have to get one for a centurion correct?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Auron389 said:


> That's what I thought. One would assume if I wanted to change the guide rod and recoil spring I would have to get one for a centurion correct?


More than likely, you'd get a compact model guide rod. You see mention of that more than the Centurion model, since they had stopped making the Centurion for so long (until recently). The Centurion is just a fullsize frame with a compact slide.


----------

